# Visas 2 on one time



## Fionn (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi their that might be a stupid question, butt I don't care. 
I just wont to know if i can get a Working Holiday Visa for New Zealand and Australia four the same time?
It would be great if same one of you can help me withe that question.
Tank you in advance.
And please excuse my bad writing.


----------

